# any advice plz??



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi at the moment I am waiting to begin my 3rd and Final IUI treatment, However I have begun to look into surrogacy, just in case.
My close friend has offered to become a surrogate for myself and DH. She has 2 beautiful children of her own, but wants to help us in some way and feels now that her family is complete.
I was just wondering about the legalities of it all, what happens at the hospital appoints before and after. is it best to have legal advice etc. I have PCOS and have had my left tube removed.
would we have to go through IVF or use my friends Eggs?? in the later case would I have to adopt the child??

it will be a little down the line if we do decide to go down this route but wondered if any one can give us some advice in "simple terms"  


many thanks Corrina


----------



## crownmum (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi Corrina

Firstly, I wish you the best of luck with your IUI treatment.

If you decide to turn to surrogacy in the future you can seek legal advice to guide you through your surrogacy journey or seek the advice/help of an organisation. 

You may find you can deal with everything yourself. All the information is available on the internet. The legal process is fairly straighforward, as long as there is no dispute.

Both organisations produce informative booklets which explain everything you need to know about surrogacy. These booklets can be obtained free of charge by downloading them from the websites of each organisation. The booklets have detailed advice about inseminations, dealing with the hospital, literally everything you would want to know about surrogacy. 

The forms for a Parental Order can be downloaded from either of the organisations websites or you can get them from your local court. Once you have received the forms you fill them in and the legal process starts from there. The forms are self explanatory and simple to complete.

When a Parental Order Reporter is appointed she will visit you and your surrogate. She may visit you a number of times. I have known intended parents to have one visit or 5 visits. It depends on the POR. She will complete a report and send it to the court. She may also make a number of other checks. Police checks, she may write to your GP and your Health Visitor. If you already have children she may write to your children's school. 

The process is the same whether you use host or straight surrogacy. 

The surrogate is named as the mother and her partner as the father.

Once a Parental Order has been granted a new birth certificate is issued naming the intended parents as the mother and the father.

Jayne


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Jayne,
Many thanks for the explanation.
I wasnt sure about the birth cert side of things, I take it it would have mine and DH on the reissued one even if Biologically the baby was only DHs? 
Ideally I would love to have a biological child with DH, and have my friend carry for us if i can not. 

many thanks again

Corrina


----------



## crownmum (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi Corrina

The new birth certificate would have your name and your DHs on it, whether you did host or straight surrogacy.

Anyway, good luck with the IUI! Hopefully you won't need to do surrogacy.


----------

